# Pavoni Europicollo liners



## James Rendell (Feb 13, 2019)

I have had Pavonis for many years and decided to service my current model, replacing the nylon liner and piston seals. When installing the new sleeve I notice a groove around the inside of the bore about a third way up from the bottom. Shortly after reassembly the Pavoni started to leak. I doubted that the sleeve should have a groove and contacted the supplier who said" our engineers say the groove is a design feature" I do not believe this is true. Can anyone shed some light on this problem?

thanks

j


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

James Rendell said:


> I have had Pavonis for many years and decided to service my current model, replacing the nylon liner and piston seals. When installing the new sleeve I notice a groove around the inside of the bore about a third way up from the bottom. Shortly after reassembly the Pavoni started to leak. I doubted that the sleeve should have a groove and contacted the supplier who said" our engineers say the groove is a design feature" I do not believe this is true. Can anyone shed some light on this problem?
> 
> thanks
> 
> j


Photos?

Did you research for exploded diagrams? Aren't you missing a seal / gasket somewhere?


----------

